# 2011 Tampa Rv Show



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Here is a pic of a few of the FL Outbackers that all camped at Hillsborough River State Park, located in Thonotosassa, FL. We all enjoyed 2 days at the 2011 Tampa RV Super Show. This has become an annual event for us and we already can't wait until next years show. We also had the pleasure to have an SOB couple from the Palm Bay area (not pictured) join us. They are well on their way to becoming the newest Outbackers as they are very interested in a new 2011 298RE. phillip


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

jdpm said:


> Here is a pic of a few of the FL Outbackers that all camped at Hillsborough River State Park, located in Thonotosassa, FL. We all enjoyed 2 days at the 2011 Tampa RV Super Show. This has become an annual event for us and we already can't wait until next years show. We also had the pleasure to have an SOB couple from the Palm Bay area (not pictured) join us. They are well on their way to becoming the newest Outbackers as they are very interested in a new 2011 298RE. phillip


What an absolutely great looking group.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Cool! We are headed to the Boston RV show next week. Maybe we'll run into some outbackers too!


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

egregg57 said:


> Cool! We are headed to the Boston RV show next week. Maybe we'll run into some outbackers too!


We're going saturday.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

dhdb said:


> Cool! We are headed to the Boston RV show next week. Maybe we'll run into some outbackers too!


We're going saturday.
[/quote]

We are too! Hope to see you there!


----------

